# &      ?   !

## Avtobrat

,        4road net , ... -    ,         !

----------


## Def

,      ...  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

...

----------


## SERGO20010

*     Ũ*

----------


## Def

> ...

  .    , .

----------


## Avtobrat

> ,      ...  ?

  ?

----------


## Def

.   .)))

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## froguz

.      .      .   .     ,   .

----------


## Def

,  ,  .)))))))))))))

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

?  ?

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Avtobrat

4road net  )))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> 4road net  )))))))

   ... 
    ,       ...

----------


## tayatlas

? 
    , ,      200      ,    ...    ,           . 
         ?           -         "".

----------


## Avtobrat

,    50    .)))

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Avtobrat

.    ,  -  ,              -   ,    : 1) ,  ""   2) ,         !
         . !

----------


## Avtobrat

http://4road.net/holes/1296501632//#comment68146   !!!!)))) 
    ,                     .. (   : http://dumskaya.net/news/Novyj_centr_zanyatosti-010897/ 
  :   ! ))

----------


## Avtobrat

- .   - !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> - .   - !

  ,     ?! ҳ-      ... 
P.S.     ,      ?!

----------


## Avtobrat

http://4road.net/news/YAnukovicha_po...ry_pri-006268/

----------


## Avtobrat

()          1  ! http://4road.net/news/Egegodnyj_doho...U)_i_e-006278/

----------


## Autoban

-  .       ?

----------


## vladd

> -  .       ?

     ""?
 , ( "")  "" (   ).

----------


## Autoban

.         -  ...     .    -   .

----------


## vladd

-:   . 
       ....   ,     () ""     (   ).
  ""    " ".   ,    ""....
    ,   " " . 
 ,   "".... ,   : http://obkom.net.ua/news/2011-03-03/0835.shtml

----------


## crazyastronomer

> (   )

         "   ,      "2012"! 
*  . 44 *

----------


## Avtobrat

:        -     -    ,          ,    ! 
 ,  ,  .  . , .. ,       : ...           ,   ,  .. ... 
   ,        . ,    ,       ,       . 
    .     ,  ,           3  25 ,     4road.net   :        , ..  !               ! 
    ,   ,  ,     . 
 : 
           !      ,   ,                     . 
    ,        ,         ,      .   .  ,          ,          !    ,        ! :        ,        . 
 ,             ,    ! 
     4road.net  ,               ,        4road@list.ru             .        ! 
 -        . 
 
  .. 
: 65110, . , 67 
__________________________________________________  __ 
(, , - ) 
: _____________________________ 
:____________________________ 
 
 ,      ,      ,    31        8 ,     3587-97   .  ,    .    ,       ,    ,     - . 
      ,             ,            ,        -      4road.net     http://4road.net. 
 . 12 . 10         '          ,    3              
³  .10       , ,  ,     ,    ̳   30  1994 . N 198,               '      . 
   . 140    ,   ,            ,  ,   ,           ,    ,             , . 222 , : 
1.   ,      ; 
2.          140 ; 
3.   ,   . 256            ; 
4.       ; 
5.        ᒺ      ; 
6.           . 
: 
     3 . 
    1.

----------


## Avtobrat

-.  ,   -   ,        . 
    ,          ()       ,     , (..  ,        ),            :  (, ,  );        ,   (  ),        ,    ,     ,      (  ). 
  
   ,           . 
     :          ,        . 
 ,      ,   ,        ,    .             . 
          ,             ,             .     ,                  ,  , ,    ,     ?  ,           ? , .   . 
   ,          ! 
    ,        ,            . 
     . 
       ! 
  (  ) 
       3  2009 . N 1342,         , : 
1.      ()       ,     , (..  ,        ). 
2.          :  (, ,  );        ,   (  ) (..        ). 
3.      :   . 
         : 
.189  :    5-   . 
.194  :        3-     
http://4road.net

----------


## Avtobrat

c         !         http://4road.net

----------

